# Acer v3 571G Schnittstelle



## Kasjopaja (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe PCGHler

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Und zwar möchte ich mir für mein Lappi ne größere Festplatte besorgen die auch ein wenig schneller ist. Da ich aber intern ne SSD habe und die derzeitige im DVD schacht arbeitet würde ich gerne vorher wissen wo ich herausfinden kann mit welchem SATA der DVD Schacht angebunden ist. Kann man das irgendwo herausfinden? Weil ne schnellere HDD bringt ja nix wenn ich durch die Anbindung limitiert bin.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## the.hai (12. Februar 2013)

Test Acer Aspire V3-571G-73614G50Makk Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ist es der so in etwa?

Es ist die aktuellste Hardware drinne, da wird der auch schon sata3 haben.

auch wenn es keinen unterschied für festplatten macht, ob man sata2 oder sata3 nimmt, da die hdds nichts jenseits der 300mb/s machen.


----------



## Kasjopaja (12. Februar 2013)

Ja der ist es. Ich weiß das er SATA 3 dort hat wo die HDD normal drinnen ist. Da wo ich aktuell ne SSD drinnen habe. Aber mich würd interessieren ob die Schnittstelle vom DVD Laufwerk auch SATA 2 oder 3 hat und nicht irgendwie langsamer angebunden ist. Die neue soll ja dort eingebaut werden wo jetzt das DVD laufwerk ist.


----------



## fadade (12. Februar 2013)

1) Üblicherweise hast du im optischen Bereich weiterhin SATA2. In Ausnahmefällen werden gleich alle SATA-Schnittstellen im Gerät auf Version 3 gesetzt, aber das kann jeder Hersteller machen, wie er möchte. Bestimmt gibt es ein Tool, das auslesen kann, welcher Datenspeicher mit welchem Anschlusstyp verbunden ist.
2) Habe in meinem Notebook auch eine SATA3-fähige Crucial M4 an einen SATA2-Anschluss gehängt und der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ggü. der HDD ist trotzdem enorm 
Da solltest du dir also nicht sooo viele Gedanken zu machen ...


----------



## Kasjopaja (12. Februar 2013)

Oki. Danke an alle.


----------

